# betta-sitting



## janderson (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi - I'm not really a betta keeper, but my kid is currently fish-sitting one for a friend who's on vacation and I think I need some help. 

I have just recently been bitten by the fishy-bug, but I've done a lot of research since and I feel so sorry for poor Marlin: He lives in a bowl with only a few glass pebbles on the bottom  . When we got him, the bowl was about half full (not quite 1/2 gallon of water), and the instructions we got for taking care of him were:

- he cannot have more water than is in his bowl at the moment (because that's what the PetSmart clerk told them. Probably the same one that told me that his 5 goldfish were perfectly happy in his 8G :-x)
- don't change the water, he'll be fine(they're going to be gone for over three weeks!)
- feed him 1 betta-food-pellet twice a day

The poor fish was so depressed, he just sat on the bottom of his bowl all day, and since the pebbles are the same color as his scales he was as much as invisible. On day 5 of his stay with us I overruled my yougster and took him out of the bowl, cleaned it - it was nasty!, gave him fresh water (more than he had!) and put in a small silk plant. Also, if he doesn't eat his pellet within 15 minutes, I take it back out and discard it. He seems much happier now, at least he spends his time swimming around his plant instead of sitting on the floor... 

Now here's my predicament: what am I supposed to do upon the return on Marlin's owner? The two extremes are
a) take the plant out, decrease the water level to back where it was and just be content with the fact he had at least a few nice weeks.
b) give them detailed, printed instructions of betta care and tell them they won't get the fish back until they promise to take better care of him.

The problem is that while I like this family, they have been successfully killing fish for over a year now :rip: . They started with goldfish, and when those kept passing away they switched to bettas. Marlin is betta #2 so far. I'm just so upset about the whole thing. A human certainly can live locked in a dirty, 4'x7' shack, but that doesn't make it acceptable. Somehow the equivalent is fine for fish?? 

Thanks for letting me rant. But back on topic: what do you think I should do when it's time for Marlin to go home?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I'd give the fish back to the owner. It is his fish after all.You could give then instrutions on how to take better care of the fish, but I'm sure they will be pissed over it.


RC


----------



## goldyfish (Jul 8, 2005)

Give them the fish but be sure to explain to the youngster that a fish is a life and should be taken care of. Poor Fish :help:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

(RC) said:


> I'd give the fish back to the owner. It is his fish after all.You could give then instrutions on how to take better care of the fish, but I'm sure they will be pissed over it.
> 
> 
> RC


I agree...


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2005)

what if you just nicely suggest that you did some research on bettas and then tell them how to take care of him? they may or may not take the advice.


----------



## janderson (Aug 1, 2005)

What's so hard about this is that I know them pretty well - and they don't take criticism of any kind well at all...


----------



## MarkMI (Aug 1, 2005)

maybe you could mention that you took some interest in the betta while taking care of it, and got some information for yourself on the fish. Offering it to them, if they are interested in it, now that you will no longer have the fish.

To me, that seems to be the best approach for people who dont like contructive criticism. Make it look like you yourself were in the dark about what you were doing.


----------

